# Optimum No rinse



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

anyone any tips on where i can get a 32oz btl of this. Want to give it a try along with the big red sponge. Hopefully without being ripped off on price £30 for a sponge ........is it worth it ???:doublesho


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A bit like white goods. I don't see anywhere making significant discounts on anything.

If that sponge is £30 then it will be that every place +/- £1 or 2. No-one in particular is ripping you off except maybe Optimum. They set the starting price with their selling price.

It looks like you are going to be paying around £20 plus delivery for the bottle of ONR.

The difference in price between 32oz (US) and 1 US gallon is so large I would go for the 1 US gallon.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Sponge alternative https://www.amazon.co.uk/Detail-King-22516-Optimum-Sponge/dp/B078DPCYFV


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Go for the UBS (Ultra Black Sponge) from the rag company instead of the big red one. Much nicer to use and better foam. Clean and shiny do both, not sure if they have them in stock atm.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just use a noodle mitt, way cheaper and effective 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Defiently no to the sponge, a noodle wash mitt/pad is the way to go. The noodle mitts/pads are objectively the safest wash media. I use a £6 noodle was pad myself it cleans well, releases the dirt well and holds plenty of solution.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

How is it possible to use only "a" noodle mitt or pad with respect to ONR?.
Surely you must use several or is there a method I'm not aware of?.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

People use one sponge,i personally wouldn't do this
I tend to use a few noodle mitts,also pre soak the panel with onr first

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Rather interesting video by Pan the Organiser put out in relation to no wash cleaning. I'll carry on using my gear regardless as I don't think I would gain that much anyway.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When I wanted to polish my car I gave it a good shampoo wash and called it a day. The next day it looked a little dirty and this is where ONR comes into its own in my opinion. It might of rained in the night and dried.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Teamleader 21 said:


> Rather interesting video by Pan the Organiser put out in relation to no wash cleaning. I'll carry on using my gear regardless as I don't think I would gain that much anyway.


That was quite an informative video, detailing the advantages of onr and how in some ways its actually safer than shampoo, im not sure if the sponges will work as the theroy behind them suggests they will.



RS3 said:


> How is it possible to use only "a" noodle mitt or pad with respect to ONR?.
> Surely you must use several or is there a method I'm not aware of?.


.

Probably because onr is a bit safer and mostly I would guess it would depend mostly on the level of soiling, its mainly up to the individual to decide.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have a feeling people load up a mitt with shampoo and then swirl away on a whole panel before going back to the bucket.

With ONR it is very straightforward to make a single wipe and return to the bucket.

The other part of the application of ONR is the pre spray and dwell before each panel is actually washed with the mitt or sponge.

There have been a few informative videos showing how ONR seems to keep the dirt at the bottom of the water and not stay suspended.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

I,m not really sure it was an informative video more a sales pitch..

it didn't really mention how ONR cant break down road film and grease for example..


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Woodsmoke said:


> I,m not really sure it was an informative video more a sales pitch..
> 
> it didn't really mention how ONR cant break down road film and grease for example..


Yea it was pans channel so likely some sort of advertisement but what he said about onr is true, not so sure about the sponges though.

It is likely onr works differently in the way it cleans rather than breaking down dirt, displacing it from the surface and enclapsing it. I haven't found onr to be less effective at cleaning than normal shampoo my car is white so its easy to see if anything gets missed.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Go for the UBS (Ultra Black Sponge) from the rag company instead of the big red one. Much nicer to use and better foam. Clean and shiny do both, not sure if they have them in stock atm.


thanks, like most of the detailing stuff it's out of stock at the moment.

stocks seem to be real low across the board

:wall:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Look up Gary Dean method. He’s a different sort but his rinseless method is sound.

I use to have a black car so it would mar if you looked at it wrong.

You take a bunch of 40x40 MF towels and fold them into half and then half. Use many of them and soak them in your rinseless solution. Use 5-15 depending on how worried you are about marring.

Once done using a side you can flip and refold giving you 8 clean surfaces. Once dirty toss it to the side that way you are never introducing a used wash media to your cleaning solution. 

If you watch Ammo Frothe video it will show you how to roll your towel across the surface. I do this one pass per side. Once all 8 sides are used i toss it in a bin and grab the next one.

So once a side see dirt it will not see paint again till they’re washed. I use 8-12 towels for this method. Kept swirls at absolute minimum with this type of wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Coatings said:


> Look up Gary Dean method. He's a different sort but his rinseless method is sound.
> 
> I use to have a black car so it would mar if you looked at it wrong.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I meant earlier on and this is how I use ONR. Usually 8 to 10 towels for a Ford Focus, 12 to 15 towels for our skoda Kodiaq. I use Rag company Minx Royale just for rinseless washes. Can't understand how it would work using ONE sponge or ONe of any other material as you will be putting dirt back into your solution which to me is nuts.

I keep a separate bucket handy for the used towels which I then use to clean the wheels at the end.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The way I use one sponge is to make one pass and then rinse the dirt off. I do not keep wiping and wiping and swirling like you see in videos with shampoo.

ONR seems to encourage the dirt to sink to the bottom and not stay suspended.

Remember the important bit to use a stronger mix in a spray bottle to pre wash each area before using the towels or sponges.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Coatings said:


> Look up Gary Dean method. He's a different sort but his rinseless method is sound.
> 
> I use to have a black car so it would mar if you looked at it wrong.
> 
> ...


This is the way I use rinseless wash, and put the used ones in a spare bucket. I also prespray the area with a rinseless wash mix from a pump sprayer and dry it straight after with a slightly damped drying towel. Don't dry dry!


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

For the price of the ONR i found the CG EcoSmart to be even nicer and slicker, also costs less from the last time i bought it.


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm surprised anyone trusts a word that Pan or Ivan formerly salesman for Optimum say. The safest way to wash a car is to use a strong pre-wash first, then regardless of whether you're using a sponge or a towel, shampoo or ONR it's kind of immaterial anyway as there's little dirt left to do any harm. Pre-washing (then rinsing) ONR... as much use as a kettle in the Sahara.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Strong pre washes have there down sides like they will strip or degrade lsp's also strong alkaline prewashes aren't suitable for use in direct sun light. 
O.N.R is completely different to shampoo it has advantages over shampoo, like being safer slicker and dirt sinks to bottom below the grit guard, won't degrade lsp's , can be used on hot panels in direct sunlight and no rinsing afterwards means no chance of waterspots, safer when drying , less water and equipment needed, quicker. The only time traditional shampoo has the advantage is with heavy soiling.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

JU5T1N said:


> Strong pre washes have there down sides like they will strip or degrade lsp's also strong alkaline prewashes aren't suitable for use in direct sun light.
> 
> O.N.R is completely different to shampoo it has advantages over shampoo, like being safer slicker and dirt sinks to bottom below the grit guard, won't degrade lsp's , can be used on hot panels in direct sunlight and no rinsing afterwards means no chance of waterspots, safer when drying , less water and equipment needed, quicker. The only time traditional shampoo has the advantage is with heavy soiling.


It certainly has its uses, i used onr a few times on a recent trip. Kept the car looking clean 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Dug my ONR out from the back of the shelf.
This week I used it 3 times.
Twice late at night (too late to disturb the neighbors with a pressure washer) and today when we had people coming in and out the house all morning so didn't want them walking through massive puddles produced by a conventional wash.

I didn't fancy using 20 MF towels like the Gary Dean method.

I've actually bought the black sponge, but still think a noodle mitt is safer.

So, this is how I've been using it.

I have 1& 1/2 buckets of it 
Clean mitt in one.
Wash mitt in the other 1/2 bucket.

Pre spray the car with it.

Wash with one mitt while the other trickles down over the area effectively rinsing as it washes.
Then rinse the wash mitt in the "dirty" onr bucket to rinse it out.
Then move along and repeat.
Only used the lightest of pressure laying down a damp MF to get it dry'ish.
Still don't feel that the paint is absolutely spec free so utmost care at this stage not bothering if the surface is bone dry after.
The rinse bucket doesn't look that dirty at the end so I use that for the rims with a separate mitt dedicated to rim duty.
No waste🤣

With light soiling, it was fine fore


----------

